# Waste Management wanted to cancel mixed paper recycling but...



## WhatInThe (Mar 3, 2020)

Waste Management wanted to cancel the mixed recycling of paper trash in over a dozen cities. Said there was too much garbage mixed in for recycling to be cost effective. I believe the garbage part because many make no effort at all reading labels on cans when they have trash to toss. That being said they caught major backlash will keep it going for now.

https://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/...0200228-2gt2rjoomrgvxbhdmaj7td6deu-story.html


----------



## Catlady (Mar 3, 2020)

I knew a family that recycled gallon milk jugs but didn't even bother rinsing them and they were full of roaches.  EWWW!


----------



## peppermint (Mar 3, 2020)

We don't mix recycling…..We need to have 2 garbage containers for paper and garbage...If they get mixed
they won't take the garbage can...We also have to clean the cans of any food...   Some people don't listen...
they will take any Shi... in the can....Disgusting!!!!!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 3, 2020)

Catlady said:


> EWWW!


Yes, I've seen incredible slobs in the trash room on my floor in an apt. bldg.  People can be so repulsive and stupid.  Bottoms of meat packaging with meat blood not thrown down the chute, but left on the floor, and other disgusting things I'd rather not think about.  Lazy bums.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 3, 2020)

Most places require the rinsing of cans and bottles. 

In this case of mixed paper recycling the market for it is small to none. They said if it couldn't be sold it would be sent for trash to energy facilities. Which probably means trash burning plants. Better than a land fill.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 3, 2020)

Don't know how true it is, but I read that China no longer wants most of our recycles and the recycle companies no longer make enough money to make it worthwhile.  I bet they throw a lot of the recycles in landfills and may eventually no longer do it for some items.

I wash everything I put in recycle, I soak the cans and clean them and remove the labels, and rinse my cranberry juice bottles etc.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 4, 2020)

We don't have a waste management program. We have people using all types of packaging. We use all kinds of bottles ,cans, boxes, cartons, bags,  and containers that go in the trash. We don't have special bio;logical waste procedures for our foods, etc. Old furniture goes in with  3 week old buns, and table scraps. We have this enormous mishmash of stuff we are throwing away, and we  want done it cheaply, but don't pollute the planet. Yet we have never figured out how to get rid of something before we buy it. We still get rid of our stuff the same way the Romans did it..


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

Our building has a good system for recycling paper, plastic & glass, and kitchen green bins. Most people are pretty good about recycling, though there may be a few lazy one's around who try to throw everything down the cute - including large items that get stuck.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 4, 2020)

Trash and Waste are becoming greater issues, all over the globe.  The oceans and beaches in many parts of the world are becoming increasingly polluted with waste.  In most cases, it is cheaper to manufacture new packaging, etc., than it is to recycle paper and plastic, etc.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

I just saw this earlier on my Microsoft page. 
https://warmful.com/plastic-bottles-are-out-all-plant-bottles-are-the-new-sustainable-future/


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I just saw this earlier on my Microsoft page.
> https://warmful.com/plastic-bottles-are-out-all-plant-bottles-are-the-new-sustainable-future/


Love it!  "Avantium’s plant plastic is resilient enough to contain carbonated drinks. It is also able to decompose in one year using a composter, and a few years if left in normal outdoor conditions."  - from your link.

I've been clearing the backyard hill and have dug up plastic yoyos, bags, cords, and bottles.  This stuff would have remained there forever, gradually being buried deeper and deeper.

But, what do I do with it now?  It will end up in a display case like an archeological dig from my personal excavation site.  Otherwise, it would just be added to the 'dump.'


----------



## old medic (Jun 30, 2020)

We recycle everything possible. Basically have 6 different trash cans.... 3,  55 gallon plastic drums. Glass, plastic/metal, and aluminum. a paper box, 
a 500 gallon tank without ends for compost, then the kitchen size can for everything else... Actual Trash is about one bag a week....


----------



## Don M. (Aug 15, 2020)

Since moving to this rural area, 18 years ago, I haven't had any need for trash service.  If it's combustible, I burn it.  We throw very little food away, mostly things like fruit peels, and those wind up in the garden for compost/fertilizer.  We have a recycle center nearby which takes metal, so I strip any labels, rinse and crush the cans, and drop a sack of them off every couple of months.  If we have any glass bottles, I clean them and use them for small parts storage in my workshop.  

As a "side effect" of this virus, some of the local cities are having to cut back on their trash services....due to lack of employees....and the news often shows piles of trash in peoples front yards that haven't been picked up on time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Don't know how true it is, but I read that China no longer wants most of our recycles and the recycle companies no longer make enough money to make it worthwhile.  *I bet they throw a lot of the recycles in landfills and may eventually no longer do it for some items*.
> 
> I wash everything I put in recycle, I soak the cans and clean them and remove the labels, and rinse my cranberry juice bottles etc.


I know for a fact such happens in our country, and it has been for a good long time. Shameful to say the least.


----------



## davidscheff (Sep 30, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> Waste Management wanted to cancel the mixed recycling of paper trash in over a dozen cities. Said there was too much garbage mixed in for recycling to be cost effective. I believe the garbage part because many make no effort at all reading labels on cans when they have trash to toss. That being said they caught major backlash will keep it going for now.
> 
> https://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/...0200228-2gt2rjoomrgvxbhdmaj7td6deu-story.html


I went through a similar problem here in Ontario. It was bizarre. Mixing waste of different kinds with each other. Creating great ruckus for the recycling process. That's when my neighbour suggested this cheap junk removal service. That was the best decision I made. These folks provide dumpsters with rear doors open for disposing of waste easily. Their trucks have these inbuilt dumpsters and they get separated for recycling the waste. The problem of overflow and spillage was hence rectified.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 9, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Don't know how true it is, but I read that China no longer wants most of our recycles and the recycle companies no longer make enough money to make it worthwhile.  I bet they throw a lot of the recycles in landfills and may eventually no longer do it for some items.
> 
> I wash everything I put in recycle, I soak the cans and clean them and remove the labels, and rinse my cranberry juice bottles etc.


Here in my county in Oregon as a direct result of what happen with the president's increase in a tariff against China, China canceled our recycling deal.  It was fine before that, but immediately after that China said that our recycling was too dirty.  We don't have curbside service.  We take the stuff to the transfer site ourselves.  I looked into the bins as I added things.  The stuff wasn't dirty.  The county to the north of us still has recycling.  This county's officials didn't care.  They said we had ten more years at the garbage dump site, so it didn't matter.  It's irresponsible.


----------

